
A Modern PostgreSQL Client for the Mac - nbrempel
https://eggerapps.at/postico/
======
nbrempel
Since database GUIs seem popular today, I thought I would share my preferred
postgres client.

------
dekhn
why is this mac-only? every UI component I see is supported on all 3 major
platform.

